# Dear Quaker Smackers ..lol..



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I could not get closer these lil divers would not cooperate are these Buffleheads? Sorry for the craptastic photo! Thank you!

Sonder


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Look like it too me. They're fun to shoot at. They taste pretty good as well.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yep they are


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Thank you folks!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats...good times.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

